# Animal Plastic cage question



## KiruSama (Sep 2, 2008)

I plan to buy an Animal Plastic cage the T12 one to be exact( 48 x 24 x 24) For a Jungle Carpet Python. My Question is the heating. 
To be honest I have no Idea How the Flexwatt Belly Heat or the Cable Belly Heat  Work. (Or exactly what it is,  )
Originally I was going to get the 8" circle screen for heating but I'm unaware of where they place the Screen.
I've heard people say you can stack them, so my thought was I could maybe put my 30 Gallon on top but because I don't know where the Screen circle is I'm wondering if this is possible.

So the bottom line is If any of you with the Animal cages could recommend the best style of heating or show me where the Circle screens are that would be so very helpful.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 2, 2008)

Use a radiant heat panel, the best ones are available from www.pro-products.com

Call them and speak to Bob the owner, he is very knowledgeable and will explain which size panel is best for your python given the size and location of the cage.  Radiant heat panels are a bit pricey but they are guaranteed for 10 years and they are a much more natural source of heat for your snake (not to mention WAY safer) than heat tape.  I use radiant heat panels exclusively to heat my collection of treeboas.  

Good luck
Danny

PS- I believe AP offer the option of having the panels installed in their cages...


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 5, 2008)

I believe they only install Flexwatt Belly Heat or Cable Belly Heat


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 6, 2008)

Then don't get any heat options installed, order a heat panel from that website and just screw it into the cage ceiling and you are set.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 6, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Then don't get any heat options installed, order a heat panel from that website and just screw it into the cage ceiling and you are set.


Would you be able to stack cages with them screwed on? Because that is what I need to do, but I'm trying to get the best way of heating for my pets.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 6, 2008)

Once I bolt them on I use a dremel to shear off the end of the bolt so that you can stack them.


----------



## KiruSama (Sep 6, 2008)

How much do the heat panels run about? Do they plug in? How do you control the Temps with it or does it just stay at the one temp? You call to order right? 

Thanks by the way for all the help.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 10, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> Once I bolt them on I use a dremel to shear off the end of the bolt so that you can stack them.


You think you'd be able to get me a pic of how you have yours set up?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 12, 2008)

Radiant heat panels aren't made to heat up the enclosure, instead they provide an infrared basking area that the animals can use to regulate their body temperatures accordingly.  

Radiant heat panels are initially pricey, they run you about 55 bucks for starters but they are cheaper than a light bulb Most panels are under 75 watts) and a guaranteed for 10 years!!!  I have about 40 of them and in the last 10 years or so I've only had to return 2 of them that were part of a faulty batch.

After speaking to Bob Pound (Company owner) he told me what wattage to use according to the species I'm keeping, the size and type of enclosures, and the ambient room temp where the animals are being kept.  I just plug them in an forget about them, my treeboas move under the panel or farther away accordingly.


----------



## KiruSama (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks So much for the information! 
One more question, did you drill a hole on the side of the cage for the plug to come through? 

Thanks Again, I do Believe I'll end up using them.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 12, 2008)

How thick are they? Cause I'm intending on just stacking big cages right on top of each other. Can these be placed in the back of the enclosures?

Thanks for the pic! You think you can get another one of how it's screwed onto your cages?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 12, 2008)

The heat panels come with an outlet plug that you "install" (basically squeezing the plug which clamps onto the power cord).  So when you get the panel you only need a small hole to feed the cord through, then you crimp on the plug, and just plug it in. I use a small hole drilled into the back and feed the cord through.

Paul, I'll try to take a detailed pic for you.  They basically just screw in, you put a small nut & bolt in to lock it in.  It's predrilled and comes with all hardware you need including nice white plastic covers so the holes disappear and people wonder how you installed them...


----------



## 1truth (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the cable belly heat in all my tanks and it works fine. The flexwatt is used by alot of people to. I keep retics and anacondas in them and they are very sturdy tanks as well and hold up to alot. Both types of heat are wired into grooves underneath the tank so they stack nice with no obstruction. There is another groove as well for the thermostat cable to regulate your temps.


----------

